# Disparity in pricing



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

So we do a lot of our grocery shopping at Costco - as well as some at Sam's (and a little at local stores and Walmart).

Since childhood one of my favorite meals is 'potatoes and cottage cheese'. I mush up boiled potatoes and mix in cottage cheese. There are Mexican brands of cottage cheese but they simply can't hold a stick to Price's cottage cheese by Dean's Foods.

Earlier this week we purchased a container of Price's at Sam's and paid 69 pesos. Today we noticed that Costco has once again started stocking the product. The price 129 pesos ! What's up with that ?

My favorite brand of Tequila (after Milagro which you rarely see) is Hornitos. Same thing - Sam's is always way cheaper than Costco (when Costco has it). 

Maybe the people putting the products on the shelves are making pricing errors ?


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Potatoes and Cottage Cheese? 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

Stevenjb said:


> Potatoes and Cottage Cheese?
> 
> Posted from Android using Tapatalk


I like it soo much I ask for it on my birthday ! (I think my grandparents sold me on it - as something they enjoyed coming out of bad times during WWII ?). (You have to add a little salt  ).


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

lat19n said:


> I like it soo much I ask for it on my birthday ! (I think my grandparents sold me on it - as something they enjoyed coming out of bad times during WWII ?). (You have to add a little salt  ).


Maybe it wouldn't be bad if you added some onion, garlic, sausage and Worcestershire
sauce...............


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I'll end with - you need to try it some time. I never would touch guacamole before coming to Mexico...

And on the issue of price disparity ? No comments at all ?


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

That's interesting I've never price comparison between Costco and Sams. Usually I will do comparison between any other store (Walmart, Soriana) but I guess I thought Costco and Sams would always be competitive.


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja (Nov 12, 2017)

50% difference is pretty high.
I've only been to Sams twice in the past couple years during there open house events.
Dont remember buying anything.
As far as Costco goes, we only buy paper goods, laundry detergents and desserts, there fruits and vegetables are extremely overpriced. Everything else we buy at farmers markets or at the Calimax super market.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a pretty good variance between the major outlets on a lot of foods. Take turkeys for example, we were shopping for turkeys before Christmas and found a really big difference with Walmart coming out to be the cheapest. Anything imported carries a hefty price tag, especially toys. Yesterday was the "Three Kings Celebration" here in Mexico and simple plastic toys were "on sale" for 2,000 pesos because they are imported.


----------



## DebInFL (Dec 1, 2016)

Here in the states, I remember hearing that Costco is the upscale version of Sam's club. I've never been a member, but have been to both and was not too impressed with the prices at Costco.


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja (Nov 12, 2017)

Speak of the devil... heard on the radio this morning Sams is closing 63 locations in the U.S.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

4Lionsnbaja said:


> Speak of the devil... heard on the radio this morning Sams is closing 63 locations in the U.S.


Costco is king for bulk shopping. Walmart fills the general grocery shoppers needs.

I think I read an article that Walmart or Target are gearing up for checker-less check out, total self check out. 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Human-free "jobs" are increasing all over the country. Since these are fairly low skill level ones, I have to wonder what will become of these people? The official figures for employment look rosy on the surface, but they don't jibe with the reality of the end result of automation. There are only so many Walmart "greeter" jobs available. Even the fast food places are going for ways to eliminate the need for people.
What's next? Permanent unemployment compensation or homelessness and hunger?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In the USA, Costco, Sprouts, Frys, Target, Petco, and many others, are participating in an online shopping service called, Instacart. There is a 5% upcharge, but we tried it and they are very efficient. There is tracking and you can watch the delivery online, as it is approaching your house. They deliver into your home and you can tip them later; also online, if you wish. If unable to drive, or are otherwise unable to shop, it is a great convenience.
Maybe the unemployed checkers and stockers will become shoppers and delivery people.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I prefer self check out. Don't like waiting in the full service lines. Plus I can verify on the register screen the price being scanned. The only slow down is waiting to be cleared by the attendant when buying alcohol. 

As for online grocery shopping and home delivery, I prefer to physically do myself. Picky about my produce. 

The retail grocery business is suffering, due to competing retailers. Cheaper to have one attendant for 8 self-check out terminals, than to have one checker per terminal. 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

lat19n said:


> So we do a lot of our grocery shopping at Costco - as well as some at Sam's (and a little at local stores and Walmart).
> 
> Since childhood one of my favorite meals is 'potatoes and cottage cheese'. I mush up boiled potatoes and mix in cottage cheese. There are Mexican brands of cottage cheese but they simply can't hold a stick to Price's cottage cheese by Dean's Foods.
> 
> ...


I was in Sam´s Club and Costco today and the 3 lb. tub of Prices´s cottage cheese was the same price in both places. $125.00 pesos. It must have been on sale or mislabeled in Sam´s that day.


----------

